# Can't access TivoWebPlus- Telnet ok



## ChicagoJerry (Dec 15, 2005)

Suddenly I can't access TivoWebPlus from my web browser. I can telnet and ping the Tivo but no web interface. I've tried rebooting and also killing tivoweb and restarting but nothing seems to work.

I'm pretty green when it comes to Linux. Can anyone point me in the right direction? Here is my tivoweb.log

TivoWebPlus Project - v1.2.1
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This program is licensed under the GPL.
See the 'copyright' and 'README' files for copyright and credit information.
Loading modules...
backup
channelprefs
favicon
hackman
--hackman Version 4.2.1--
-Root directory mounted read-only.
-Monday, July 31, 2006, 04:26 AM, local time
index
-initializing logo index
-initializing channel table
--caching 745 channels for source of type=6 (DirecTV)
NONE no such object: {CONFLICT err=errTmActiveLockConflict}
while executing
"dbobj $station fsid"
("uplevel" body line 7)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set channelobj [db $db openidconstruction $id $subid]
set record [defaultval 1 [dbobj $channelobj get Record]]
..."
(procedure "init_channelindex" line 70)
invoked from within
"init_channelindex"
(file "/tivowebplus/modules/index.itcl" line 736)
invoked from within
"source $module "
info
lj_utils
logos
logs
mail
manrec
merge
mfsbrowser
mrv
netconfig
phone
resources
Loaded 0 resource definitions
sched
screen
search
theme
ui
webremote
whatson
wishlists
xplusz
Accepting Connections
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: extra switch pattern with no body
Error in bgerror: invalid command name "bgerror"
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: extra switch pattern with no body
Error in bgerror: invalid command name "bgerror"
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: extra switch pattern with no body
Error in bgerror: invalid command name "bgerror"
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: extra switch pattern with no body
Error in bgerror: invalid command name "bgerror"
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: extra switch pattern with no body
Error in bgerror: invalid command name "bgerror"
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: extra switch pattern with no body
Error in bgerror: invalid command name "bgerror"


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Did you recently add a new module? If so, I'd recommend removing it and trying again.


----------



## ChicagoJerry (Dec 15, 2005)

Unfortunately, no. I even had a clean backup of the rc.sysinit.author file that I copied over. Rebooted and I still can't access via the web browser. Everything else is working fine, including Tytool.

Any other suggestions?

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

At this point, I'd try re-instaling TWP.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

I too am having no luck in accesing TWP from my browser. I can Telnet and FTP into it fine. I have the Tivoweb.cfg file port set to 8000. When I look at the log, it says accepting connections. My router has port 8000 forwarded and I have no idea where to go next. Any and all help apprecited.

I am able to use TyTools fine as well. I have hit a brick wall. Thanks in advance.

G.W.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Is there anything else that doesn't work? I have Zippered DTivos and on one of them /var got wiped and took TWP and NCID with it. I too still had telnet, MRV, etc. All I had to do was re-Zipper and all is fine again. I would take DougF's advice and reinstall but make sure to install somewhere besides /var.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

Everything else works fine. I am using TyTools to pull off video and delete programs. It says that the TWP is actually accepting connections. I have reinstalled TWP and changed the port to 8000. I made sure to fwd that port and set it up that way in the tivoweb.cfg file. I am at my witts end. Thanks.

G.W.


----------

